# Mead brown



## supper15fiets (Oct 20, 2013)

Who has a good clear example o the Mead Brown color?
Or a color card with a colorcode......


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 20, 2013)

supper15fiets said:


> Who has a good clear example o the Mead Brown color?
> Or a color card with a colorcode......




No one..........?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 20, 2013)

Try this.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?19043-New-VintageSchwinn-com-paints-and-PRIMER-!!


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 20, 2013)

I saw that one, but in all my pictures i have of "originele" mead cycles,
I don't see that dark or tan brown,maby ony for schwinn....
I see a sort of olive color and the mead brown...
I also see the color difference in some catalogs,
The sort of olive color is pointed in the catalog as brown...?


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 21, 2013)

Doesn't "VintageSchwinn" sell Mead brown paint.......?


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 21, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> Doesn't "VintageSchwinn" sell Mead brown paint.......?




It look much like dark brown....


----------



## Nick-theCut (Oct 21, 2013)

Well... It is close. But not an exact match.
Here is a repop battery can I painted with the VintageSchwinn paint 


Now compare it to these original Mead battery can straps 


The question is whether paint fades to this lighter color or what.  I would assume paint from the 20's-30's would fade.


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 21, 2013)

Nick-theCut said:


> Well... It is close. But not an exact match.
> Here is a repop battery can I painted with the VintageSchwinn paint
> 
> 
> ...




O! But if you choose the color on the website then i see a darkbrown color, this is better,
But still different .....then i have to try to make a choice in color on my own...but i having trouble to choose between brown oe olive.....


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 21, 2013)

If you have the original color on a part just take it to a good automotive paint shop and have them match the paint manually.


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 21, 2013)

rustyspoke66 said:


> If you have the original color on a part just take it to a good automotive paint shop and have them match the paint manually.




Mmmm....that is the problem , i have found again...a repainted mead, and it is now red and black, but i am a painter, i will have to take the reference of the pictures from the  net....


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 21, 2013)

Dang, wish I had a spare part with og paint I could send you.


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 21, 2013)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Dang, wish I had a spare part with og paint I could send you.




Ah! Yes i didt that before, Scot Mc Caskey had send his originele rollfast headlight,
I took a 1 on 1 color sample of that light, that worked great,the light i send back of course...


----------

